# How long does it take before I can play this?



## Hanspwnz

from around 33 min to 35 min, the woman is playing an incredibly beautiful piece, which I btw don't know the name of (any1?).

How many years of violin practice do you have to go through before you're able to play even half as well as her? =) Or is this piece merely 'restricted' to those who dedicate their lives to this marvelous instrument?

Thanks.


----------



## Hanspwnz

PS: Play LIKE this. Not this exact piece


----------



## Head_case

I guess you already have some experience and theory behind you? 

If you're just trying to get to a standard to convince laypeople, it shouldn't take more than a year, if you're dedicating 2 hours
a day to practicing. With guidance/tutorials that is. If you're learning on your own, expect it to be as long as a piece of violin string 

If you watch Emmanuel Beart play violin (Ravel's sonata) in the film Un Coeur en Hiver, you'll see you plays both the Ravel Tzigane and the violin part of the piano trio for a very convincing ....30 seconds max, in clips. She's not a violin player at all - rather an actress who took up lessons for the film part as a violinist.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Well I believe the title came up as "Tchaikovsky violin concerto"  

To play that exact piece probably 10 years.  To play like that, depends, could take anywhere between 3 and 10.  Depends on how much practise you do a day, and how good your teacher is (if you have a teacher...).


----------



## Ingélou

Depends on other things too, e.g. age & physical problems of violinist. I'm retired so realistically I'll never get there, even though I have a fab teacher & practise 2 hours a day. If I say something like this to my teacher, of course, I get told off. But surely it's best to have achievable ambitions?

Hopefully, Hanspwnz, you're a bit spryer than me.


----------



## Larkenfield

Hanspwnz said:


> from around 33 min to 35 min, the woman is playing an incredibly beautiful piece, which I btw don't know the name of (any1?).
> 
> How many years of violin practice do you have to go through before you're able to play even half as well as her? =) Or is this piece merely 'restricted' to those who dedicate their lives to this marvelous instrument?
> 
> Thanks.


 I would say it probably takes a lifetime. But one can always try with the help of a dedicated teacher. Music is such a great emotional outlet and there's always something meaningful for one to play. It's always possible that you could surprise yourself.


----------



## Pugg

OP is probably still practising, not seen since 2014.


----------



## Nate Miller

well, he'll be at it a while. My violinists friends tell me that violin players all have very active fantasy lives.

...its the only way you'll ever get through the first 15 years :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Nate Miller said:


> well, he'll be at it a while. My violinists friends tell me that violin players all have very active fantasy lives.
> 
> ...its the only way you'll ever get through the first 15 years :lol:


Or gave up his / her goals in this life.


----------



## Nate Miller

Pugg said:


> Or gave up his / her goals in this life.


yea, prolly would have popped by to ask about double stops or bowings or something if they were still out in the woodshed


----------



## HelpMeUnderstand

it will take 10,000 hours.


----------

